# My bird around dinner...



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well my bird is a nut to say the least, and she LOVES corn. We had corn with dinner tonight and she was going nuts. I know its horrible birdy manners, mind you she is not like this every meal, just ones with corn lol. Heck a lot of times she's in her cage eating when we're eating, like a good bird should. But tonight this was different. I took a couple videos while eating and they just make me giggle...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13X7ScuqojY&feature=youtu.be

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53fAuZA3flk&feature=youtu.be

She also has taken a big interest in cooking, I think she knows thats where the good stuff comes from


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww she is so cute and funny


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Determined little birdy


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol oh yeah. I don't think she liked her new food so she was trying to get more human food to compensate. Needless to say I've changed foods now lol. I do have another video I have yet to upload of her trying to get into a ramen noodle pan.


----------



## EmZajex (May 17, 2012)

Aw man my bird LOVES his corn. It's one of the few ways I get him to stop biting lol
Your bird is so cute and bitey it's adorable


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol aren't they just adorable when they try to be vicious but their the size of your fist? My bird doesn't actually bite either, well she does but its kinda rare


----------



## EmZajex (May 17, 2012)

Well, cute until they draw blood >.>
Sometimes mine will randomly be in a bad mood so he'll charge me from the other end of the couch and go at my face. Other times all he wants is cuddles and head scratches. Crazy little guy


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

haha she's so cute!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol well she's also 12 so she's calmed down quite a bit. She only really bits people that make her mad or pick on her. My brother teased her for years and one day out of the blue, she flew for his eyes. Got his eye lid too before getting swatted away. We all kinda giggled and was like "thats what you get for picking on her, your on her hit list." There also was one point in time when I would say "get'em Spike, get'em" and she would swoop the guy I was talking about lol. Now a days she's a lazy, cuddly, sun bather lol


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

pretty bird! Very cute!


----------



## EmZajex (May 17, 2012)

lvandert said:


> lol well she's also 12 so she's calmed down quite a bit. She only really bits people that make her mad or pick on her. My brother teased her for years and one day out of the blue, she flew for his eyes. Got his eye lid too before getting swatted away. We all kinda giggled and was like "thats what you get for picking on her, your on her hit list." There also was one point in time when I would say "get'em Spike, get'em" and she would swoop the guy I was talking about lol. Now a days she's a lazy, cuddly, sun bather lol


Wow she is just exploding with little birdy personality hahaha That's too adorable :lol:


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

That's too cute!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1bWWN_dCFI&feature=youtu.be

Here's the other one. We all just sit there and giggle hahaha


----------

